# X-man Design Megaminx - Galaxy - Qiyi Mofangge



## MoFangGe (May 28, 2016)

X-Man Design五魔方正式命名为『星』

英文名 GALAXY

这款五魔方一共四种外观，其中平面外观有黑底贴纸、白底贴纸、彩色可选；另外三种外观仅提供彩色版本。

六种可选项罗列如下：

1、雕刻彩色 sculpture stickerless

2、凹面彩色 concave stickerless

3、凸起彩色 convex stickerless

4、平面彩色 plane stickerless

5、平面黑底 plane black-base

6、平面白底 plane white-base

X-man Design Megaminx finally Named GALAXY

It has four different appearance ,Plane appearance one has the Black,White and stickerless for your option. Rest of three only stickless ones.

Six options available as below :
1.Sculpture stickerless
2.Concave stickerless
3.Covex stickerless
4.Plane stickerless
5.Plane black-base
6.Plane White-base
     

Feliks Zemdegs - 41.90 - Galaxy, Megaminx of Qiyi Mofangge


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (May 28, 2016)

These sick cube names these days


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 28, 2016)

Yay a stickered version!


----------



## Loiloiloi (May 28, 2016)

Concave mega? That's pretty cool. If this is cheap then I might have to pick up a couple different versions.


----------



## kake123 (May 28, 2016)

Yay, so many stickerless megaminx versions to choose


----------



## YouCubing (May 28, 2016)

pls be cheap ;-; (inb4 isn't)


----------



## guysensei1 (May 28, 2016)

Please make a sculpture black version


----------



## rumarfer28 (May 28, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Please make a sculpture black version


Would be hard to sticker, specially the edges. There would be a lot of plastic uncovered by stickers.


----------



## Sion (May 28, 2016)

rumarfer28 said:


> Would be hard to sticker, specially the edges. There would be a lot of plastic uncovered by stickers.



Might be like the Jieyun. But hey, I love that sculpture design!


----------



## stoic (May 28, 2016)

Some great looking megas there, and cool to see so much innovation.


----------



## DTCuber (May 28, 2016)

HYPE

I am getting ALL of these.


----------



## eslin (May 31, 2016)

Has the official release date been disclosed?


----------



## APdRF (May 31, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Please make a sculpture black version



This.


----------



## Slicemage (Jun 1, 2016)

Definitely looking forward to these. I like solving Megaminx, but dislike most of the puzzles currently on the market. Hoping these ones will be an improvement (and based on the videos, it looks like they will be!)


----------



## willi pilz (Jun 1, 2016)

please x-man, name one cube DRAGON. It would sound so cool, like x-man WHITE DRAGON 3x3, or something.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Jun 1, 2016)

willi pilz said:


> please x-man, name one cube DRAGON. It would sound so cool, like x-man WHITE DRAGON 3x3, or something.



I'm fairly sure that long is dragon in Chinese, most of the moyu cubes are dragon related. But I could be wrong with all the different intonations

Edit: Yeah just checked, Sulong = Speed dragon, Weilong = Power dragon, Aolong = Proud dragon, but I don't think any of them is a colour


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Jun 15, 2016)

MoyuFTW said:


> I'm fairly sure that long is dragon in Chinese, most of the moyu cubes are dragon related. But I could be wrong with all the different intonations
> 
> Edit: Yeah just checked, Sulong = Speed dragon, Weilong = Power dragon, Aolong = Proud dragon, but I don't think any of them is a colour


You know that MoFangGe is part of QiYi, not MoYu, right? And I'm really looking forward to this coming out.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 15, 2016)

JaredRB9000 said:


> You know that MoFangGe is part of QiYi, not MoYu, right? And I'm really looking forward to this coming out.


Yeah but he was just telling the person that he quoted that there are cubes called dragon; they're just in Chinese.


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Jun 15, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Yeah but he was just telling the person that he quoted that there are cubes called dragon; they're just in Chinese.


It's nice to know that I main a Power Dragon GTS.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Jun 16, 2016)

JaredRB9000 said:


> You know that MoFangGe is part of QiYi, not MoYu, right? And I'm really looking forward to this coming out.



I know. Just there might be copyright issues. I doubt it, but you never know


----------



## mafergut (Jun 16, 2016)

If it's cheap enough I might get the sculpture stickerless and a normal black base, just in case the stickerless shades are not good (Felik's commented yesterday that the colours are a bit pale and difficult to find / lookahead).


----------



## MoFangGe (Jun 16, 2016)

Few days ago, we sent our nex Megaminx , Galaxy to Feliks Zemdegs . He do us a favor for testing . 

41.9s he made it , And we are surely after he practice more with our Megaminx . It will be more easy to set up a New records . 

PS: Our packing is Megaminx have already done . Means that we are coming soon ..


----------



## Aaron Lau (Jun 16, 2016)

which type did he use?


----------



## MoFangGe (Jun 16, 2016)

Aaron Lau said:


> which type did he use?


Sculpture Stickerless . Rest of versions will have the same performance .


----------



## mafergut (Jun 16, 2016)

That's exactly the video I was referring to. If you watch carefully you can see that it's the sculpture version, as MoFangGe as confirmed. Also, that 41.9 is more than 1 sec faster than Feliks' official PB single so, if he really had problems with colours, turning must be pretty dang good. Already wanting one!!! 

Any idea about price already @MoFangGe?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 16, 2016)

Really excited for this one, there weren't any revolutionary megas in quite some time!


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jun 17, 2016)

Yeah, hopefully this will make me have more interest in mega.


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Jun 18, 2016)

Should this be out by the end of July? I'm gonna be getting a puzzle bulk then, and this looks like the best Megaminx by far. I don't want a YuHu cause it seems unstable, and the other ones aren't too great. Maybe I'l have motivation to cut my time down from 8 min !


----------



## MoFangGe (Jun 20, 2016)

Here we are !! Finally , we are get together !!!

Eight Version of Megaminx ,Galaly !!


----------



## mafergut (Jun 20, 2016)

Nice!!!! Already waiting for these to be on sale in the main puzzle stores. Didn't know that you were going to do the concave in stickered as well but my preferred for now is the inset ridges stickerless.


----------



## Slicemage (Jun 20, 2016)

Awesome, can't wait to pick a few of these up. Really like the look of the concave stickered versions. Will probably get one in black, one in white, and one in stickerless.


----------



## EcstaticOnions (Jun 24, 2016)

Can you tell us the estimated price and release date?


----------

